# Bristol / South West meet up



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi All - we've just decided on a date for the next SW meet up.  We're going to be meeting on 3 February 2013 at Muddypaws' house in Bristol.  I've already emailed everyone that I have a personal email address for - if you want to come let me know & nearer the time I'll send you directions etc.  The intention is that we take lunch & disposable plates etc so Muddy doesn't have any clearing up to do!
Something to look forward to after Xmas - hurrah!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

ooh, would love to come and meet/see you all   
it's a 2hr drive one way though so not sure it will work out, but keep me posted and perhaps I can book a local hotel for the night, I'll pop the date in my diary at least   
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

We're coming.    I even know the way to Muddy's so not quite as fraught a drive as it might otherwise be!


A-Mx


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking like I may miss this one as I've been inviet to Manchester  But hopefuly catch you all at the next one


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi Grace,
Would love to come along if I would be welcome? My sister is in Bristol so it will be a great excuse to visit my neice too  xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

grace - me and Richmondlass are looking to come - we thought we'd rent a cottage in the area for a few nights   
will confirm shortly - do you have my email address to send details or shall I PM you?
thanks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Oooh, I'll see if there's a way that I could make it over that way for it   


bingbong x


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Natclare - you would be more than welcome. Nearer the time I'll PM people with Muddy's details (once I've checked her address with her!)
Suity / Richmondlass/ Bingbong - hurrah!  That would be lovely to see you all.  I'll PM Suity / Bing my email address or you know me on **....

Its looking like there will be about a dozen of us so far with 19 kids between us!  Glad Muddy's house is a reasonable size!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

perfect - will email you once I have accommodation sorted   
lovely to have something to look forward to after Xmas!
Suitcase
x


----------



## gardenia (May 11, 2007)

Hi Grace, would love to come along too. Happy New Year.


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Is there room for one more possibly? I'm visiting my brother that weekend so will be in the SW. I'd love to pop in if I can fit it in, will bring cake 

El x


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Elpida - the more the merrier!  Does look like quite a large group now so I'll check with Muddy to see if she is still up for it - if not I'll find an alterantive venue & post details.  If Muddy is up for it then I'll PM people with address etc soon


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

grace - assuming it is Muddys - can you PM me postcode or rough address pls? just looking at cottage rental and not sure which side of Bristol best to locate ourselves?
thanks
Suitcase
x


----------

